# Need advise--SP-01 purchase HELP!!!!



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok need some more info andopinions about the SP-01.
I have a P-01 and I absolutly love that baby. Now as I understand the SP-01 is just a P-01 on steroids,RIGHT? 

Im concerned about the grip size, however the P-01 fits just fine in my hands(I have small hands):

-- Is the SP-01 grips the same size(thickness) as a P-01? 

-- Is it the same size as a CZ-75--if so Im OK there too. 

-- Has the SP-01 gone through the same torture test as the P-01? 
(relability is VERY important) 

-- Is there any particular version of the SP-01 that is better? 

-- Should I forget the SP-01 and just stick with the CZ-75 if so which one 75 or 75B?


Its ashame that there currently isnt any rubber finger groove grips for the P-01....or is there?


Help me with this decision. Im sticking with metal guns, no Tonka toys.

From my limited expereince so far the CZ-75 is a VERY accurate shooter, and I am comparing that to Sig's,HK,BHP just to mention a few.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty sure I already chimed in on this one but I'll do it again.  P-01 grips are slightly smaller (Note the small shelf above the grip on your P-01 just below the controlls -the SP-01 doesn't have this) but not appreciably, even for small hands. The length of the grip is different but this doesn't make a big difference on your grasp since your hand is high and tight on the grip.

SP-01 is identical to the P-01 in withstanding abuse as per the "torture testing" you refer to.

I am partial to the SP-01 Tactical with ambi decock BUT it can't be carried cocked and locked like the standard SP. The decock is harder to use than a Sig decock but still functions well. I prefer a weapon without a manual safety to disengage before firing. I used to have nightmares about having to shoot and not being able to pull the trigger. -Just me...

Get the SP-01. It's may be heavier than the 75B but it's a pleasure to shoot and you'll have an accessory rail so you can start drooling over lights and lasers and the sweet tactical bayonet CZ sells.

I love my SP!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

MIR, hi:

did you read the replies in your previous thread..the grip size has been already addressed. Check out:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18497


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I too have been cursed with small hands. But fear not the SP01 is just a tad bigger in the grip vs the P01. I had a 75 BD but had to sell it because I had a hell of a time with the DA trigger pull. I think you will not be able to break one so it will hold up to what ever you got. I have the decocker because I have no intention to carry it, I have a Rami for that so I went with what I thought would be the best range/HD for me. Plus get a Kadet kit for the both and you will be in CZ heaven.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

The SP01 will fit and you will like it.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

akr said:


> The SP01 will fit and you will like it.


Haha I was reading this thread and this stood out. So I made a dialogue. Haha 

_The setting is at a house, somewhere in the lower 48: A father and son converse on what the best pistol to buy will be._

Son: Dad, I want a pistol, and you said the SP01 would be good, but I would like one of those nice bricks that are made out of plastic. You know? the ones that feel terrible in your hand? I think the company name is Glock? Or Schmock? Maybe Block? Something like that.

Father: No son, no "_fantastic plastic_" for you.

Son: But *dad*!?

*In a very stern voice*
Father:"The SP01 *will* fit and you *will* like it."

The End.

...

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I got a SP-01 yesterday, and I havent been able to put it down yet. I was worried about the fit and the the grip size etc....
The SP-01 fits my hand like a glove ITS PERFECT!!!!! 
In fact I will go as far as to say it feels better than my P-01, not that it too doesnt feel good, but the SP-01 couldnt have been more perfect for me. And I bought one sight unseen to. I did however ask a lot of questions about it and the size and I appreciate all the feedback here about the SP-01.

Now I am dying to go to the range, but it looks like I will have to wait till next weekedn as the weather here in the upsate of SC sux right now ...rain...rain,rain...

The SP-01----- so far I am in love...lets hope it shoots as well as it fits and looks......

Now for a .45 replacment...... Looking into the CZ-97, but again, no one has one here I can look at...... I am hearing nothing but good about the 97, only that it is a big pistol. My small/medium hands might be an issue, but it wasnt for the SP-01....


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

MIR said:


> Well I got a SP-01 yesterday, and I havent been able to put it down yet. I was worried about the fit and the the grip size etc....
> The SP-01 fits my hand like a glove ITS PERFECT!!!!!
> In fact I will go as far as to say it feels better than my P-01, not that it too doesnt feel good, but the SP-01 couldnt have been more perfect for me. And I bought one sight unseen to. I did however ask a lot of questions about it and the size and I appreciate all the feedback here about the SP-01.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you like it! If you can't put it down you might as well put in the snap caps that come with your beautiful new firearm and smoothen the trigger if it needs it


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*> The SP-01----- so far I am in love...lets hope it shoots as well as it fits and looks....*

Congratulations MIR on the purchase of the SP01..It is a great gun, it shoots even better than it feels..just wait till you start shooting and hitting these bullseyes you point at..I use it in my bowling pin shootout and I depend on it to get a good score..It just amazes me how well engineered that pistol is..from the low recoil to the grip feel to everything..And all of this with an out of the box condition..I put so far 1100 rounds in my SP01 and after the 200 rounds it was smoothened out and it was shooting like butter.

Keep us informed when you shoot it out of your impression. Happy and safe shooting..


----------

